# Used Hammer C3-31 Should I Buy



## Dj1225 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello I was planning on upgrading my table saw to a Hammer sliding saw, but while looking I was approached by a guy who has a 2001 C3-31 combination machine he said he wants to sell. I went over and looked at the machine and it looks in great shape. He has tons of extra's for the shaper ect. He said I can have for $2800.00. He is an older gentleman and I do not believe he has used this in quite sometime.

I spoke to Hammer direct and the sale price on a new machine is $10,000 way more than the 3000.00 of the saw i was looking at.

So here are my questions/concerns.

Will I have any problems with parts since it is an older machine?
I use a tenon jig a lot and I have been told it will not fit in this saw, also the arbor is not 5/8 if i am correct.

Anything else I should be aware of. It is a great opportunity…..but I am just looking for some guidance and advise.
DJ

Thanks


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't have any concerns over age, those things are made to last. The arbour is probably 30mm. You'd be getting a whole lot of machine for your money, I'd take it in an instant.
I don't know about the tennoning jig. Could yours be adapted?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Buy it.

It has a format slider, right? If so it's worth getting for the price
by all means. I don't know about the fit and the finish but the
format style slider is superior in my opinion to the style found on
older machines like the Rojek, Robland X31 and older Felder
machines.

Europeans cut tenons with shaper disc cutters. In any case, adapting
your tenon jig won't be a problem once you start thinking about
how to do it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd buy it on the spot. If you don't, someone else will…and quickly. I've been looking at these machines for a few years now and they don't come up often; when they do, it's for much more.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd call the Felder USA group, either in CA or Delaware. They are a good group, and believe they can best discuss parts availability and value of this machine.

In addition to a higher build quality, the slider is simply a better idea than the Cabinet saw design - which was developed a century ago when all wood was solid; with the advent of plywood/MDF and other sheet goods, the Cabinet saw is an old, inefficient design, not well-suited to large sheets.

MJCD


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

@MJCD the sliding table saw is over a hundred years old as well, 106 to be exact.

IF you only need the saw then you may want to consider the fact there are lots of higher end (and larger) sliders on the market these days well within your prices range. Mid-range sliders from Felder, SCM and others have been selling on the used market for peanuts the last 4 years, quite a step up over the quality of the Hammer machines. They almost all take up a lot more room though and if you want a full combo machine then you aren't going to do better than Hammer for the money unless you get REALLY lucky. In good shape the combo machine you are looking at is a good deal.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I stand duly corrected and now informed - thanks. I was not aware that sliders where this old …

I'm a member of the Felder Owner's Group; and while they do sign the praises of the Felder/Hammer products, they also comment that the accessories/add-ons are very expensive. I'm still using my Delta Cabinet saw, so I can not comment on the Hammer, directly.


----------

